# jais gear



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

heres a bunch of my knives guys sorry for the bad quality i just take photos of my knives with my phone but hope you guys enjoy 




[/IMG]my whustof parer my little razor sharp baby



my kaiden bespoke usuba in bluesteel love the patina.



tanaka ironwood r2 gyuto 240mm <3


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

[/IMG]tanaka 240mm again



tanaka 210mm damascus clad blue



sharpening setup



saji 240mm sujihiki r2 damascus


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

[/IMG]bunch of knives in a row bad quality though 



my and my girlfriend showing our obsession for knives well more my obsession but i guess thats cheflife



another shot of my moritaka petty and the patina is looking good this one got flogged on probly atleast 200-300 kilos of citrus  for juicing


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

[/IMG]moritaka petty



[/IMG] konosuke hd 240mm



[/IMG]another konosuke hd picture of a kinda hazy mirror finish



[/IMG]my kanetsune yangiba in white


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

[/IMG]my sexy little kanetsune deba



kaiden bespoke usuba in blue holds a really really keen edge its pretty knife



fowler honesuki in 52100 single bevel



[/IMG]another fowler honesuki pic


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

[/IMG]folwer honesuki



last but not least of my current pictures of knives even though its now my girlfriends knife it was mine before her birthday  so it deserves a bit of love from you guys haha saji 210mm gyuto in r2 steel with stag horn handle  amazing knife really holds an edge and she loves it to bits


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

i hope you guys enjoy my little gallery of knives i havent got any customs yet but once i get back in the kitchen after moving to the city and get my cashflow back ill definatly be looking into grabbing some more sexy knives up. i almost forgot ill try and get the video of my sharpened butter knife getting used for deboning ducks its somewhere..


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 27, 2013)

Quite a collection.

Thanks for sharing all of the pictures with us.


----------



## schanop (Mar 27, 2013)

Cool, Jai. Looks like you are not too far away. How're stuffs from Chef's armoury going for you?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow...


----------



## jai (Mar 27, 2013)

stuff from chefs armoury are going great some top notch work including usuba came from there


----------



## don (Mar 27, 2013)

Jmadams13 said:


> Wow...



+1


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 28, 2013)

breathes lightly positive mood of spring =) 

thanks for sharing!


----------



## chinacats (Mar 28, 2013)

Very nice blades, thanks!


----------

